# New member



## Biglathedog (Jul 27, 2014)

I introduced myself above and will show you my shop.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 27, 2014)

A fantastic shop thanks for sharing and welcome to the forum .  I hope you enjoy browsing and posting here. 
Looks like you are set up to buils some great engines I know you have some castings
Tin


----------



## Wizard69 (Jul 27, 2014)

That is more shop than I could ever imagine having.


----------



## portlandron (Jul 28, 2014)

It's obvious that you could use some more floor space, would be happy to help by taking the Monarch.

Great looking shop!


----------



## Biglathedog (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks guys.  Can't part with anything... Love my toys


----------

